# LM3914 Coneccionado para 20 LEDs



## kaprixoso (May 22, 2008)

*Holaa a todos..*  
            Espero k se encuentren bien.. Mi duda es acerca de este famoso *IC LM3914*..  Resulta que deseo conectar dos de ellos trabajando juntos para que la barra de 10 led se extienda a 20..  información sobre eso hay en internet, pero resulta k algunas cosas no las comprendo y es que nacen directamente de los circuitos que propóne el fabricante...

El primer circuito se llama Cascading LM3914s in Dot Mode:
Este circuito pareciera k fuera solo un juego de luces, pero he visto que ese diseño igual lo han ocupado como voltimetro.. *¿para que sirve entonces?*  
Ahora, si el LED N°11 esta conectado con el pin 1 del IC2 y al pin 9 del IC1 que corresponde al modo de trabajo (barra o punto) entonces,* ¿No podre seleccionar la forma de trabajo del IC? *ya que el pin 9 esta ocupado con esa conexión rara..  no se porque lo conectan a ese pin..
Ademas, *¿¿ que importancia tiene esa resistencia conectada a cada extremo del LED N°11..??* *¿Por que al LED 11?  *
He visto que conectan de otra forma estos dos IC..  la señal en al entrada de referencia de voltaje ALTO de uno sera la misma señal pero en la entrada de referencia del nivel Bajo.. asi cualdo uno este en su maxima expresion el otro comensara a funcionar, asi seguira una escala continua, y se podria conectar muchos ICs de esta forma..Pero asi como me indica el fabricante y que lo he visto en algunos proyectos como k no los entiendo. *¿Cual me aconsejan?*

Y en el circuito llamado 20-Segment Meter with Mode Switch k tiene la posibilidad de seleccionar modo Punto o barra, se ve una conexión desde el pin 9 a la entrada del LED 11 *¿Por Que? ¿que tiene de especial la entrada de LED 11 que lo utilizan? * 

Quiero hacer un proyecto de un Tacometro que me indicara las RPM en un Display y en barra de LEDs pero encuentro que 10 led son muy pocos por eso quisiera modificar el proyecto... si tienen algun circuito que trabaje con 20 o 30LEDs le los gradeceria muxo si me lo enviara.. Este es mi Proyecto *http://www.clubrenaultfuego.com.ar/crfbsas/content/view/40/46/*

Espero puedan eliminar esas dudas de mi mente... Adios y gracias de ante mano :


----------



## fly (May 22, 2008)

Aqui tienes el esquema de lqa conexión de los LM3914, los condensadores de desacoplo de los leds de 100 nF, tambien tengo el del tacometro pero estaba diseñado para una bicicleta estática, un saludo.


----------



## Fogonazo (May 22, 2008)

Aqui tienes otra opcion con posibilidad de cambio de modo
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f30/vu-meter-60-db-rango-12141/


----------



## elaficionado (May 22, 2008)

Hola.
Mira este circuito.
Chao.
elaficionado.


----------

